# Should I replace the snap ring



## Bobbi (2 mo ago)

I just started doing the maintenance on a Gearmore/King Kutter mower .... not entirely sure which is it but they both look remarkably alike anyway.
I removed the PTO shaft, removing the snap ring that holds on to the gearbox it if the shear pin shears. I didn't have the right tool but managed to get it off and back on.. using a small screwdriver to maneuver it back on. (Note to self to get a tool for this). 
My question is, baring in mind that I didn't have the right tool and may have slightly damaged the snap ring and not being sure whether this snap ring should be replaced any time the PTO shaft is removed anyway, should I now replace the snap ring using the correct tool before I use the mower, or can I now use it? 

The cover on the PTO shaft is a bit worn and ricketty, any idea where I can purchase a new one that will work with this mower? Are they standard ? the tractor end is a collar and the implement end has a shear bolt.

Appreciate your input. 

Bobbi


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Bobbi,

First off, welcome aboard!

Replacement of the snap ring depends on the damage done. If you bent it slightly (bent that it no longerlays flat), then you may be fine fir a while. If it is bent to where it is wider or more narrow at the opening, then I'd be worried about it having fine cracks that could cause failure. 

Tractor Supply or your local farm store may carry your snap ring and pliers. While you're at it, measure your shear bolt ang grab a few extras to keep in your tractor storage box.


----------



## Bobbi (2 mo ago)

Mr Mac said:


> Bobbi,
> 
> First off, welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Mac, think I will replace it and get the right tool. Might be a costly mistake if it breaks the next time the shear both shears. Will definitely get the tool.

Is there a standard size for the snap clip? I can't seem to find that info. and not sure if the one on it can be used to size it since it may be out of shape. It's been on there from new in 2013.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You can buy several versions of snap ring pliers... some adjust to do both inside/outside rings..some have replaceable tips of various sizes and shapes..some just a permanent tip. What you purchase would depend mostly upon what your future needs may be. A handy tool..but not a necessity for everyone. I have several different pairs due to my many uses. Some people can go through many repairs with just needle nose pliers. B.


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

Good info! I have a 5ft King Kutter Bush hog & our local Atwood’s Farm store or Drew Farm Supply (only farm supply stores in town) carry the shear bolts & my nearest Tractor Supply is 60+ miles away so I’ve been using Grade 2 1/2’X3 1/2” bolts for shear bolts & they’ve worked out great


----------



## Bobbi (2 mo ago)

FIY, if you have a Fastenal nearby they are likely to carry the nuts and bolts you might need also.


----------



## Bobbi (2 mo ago)

Seems like the only place to get the snap rings for the gear box is King Kutter call 800 228 2308 - also FIY any Gearmore Mower is also made by King Kutter so you can get any parts from King Kutter. They sell them to Gearmore who rebrand and onsell.... by the truckload apparently.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Bobbi said:


> Thanks Mr Mac, think I will replace it and get the right tool. Might be a costly mistake if it breaks the next time the shear both shears. Will definitely get the tool.
> 
> Is there a standard size for the snap clip? I can't seem to find that info. and not sure if the one on it can be used to size it since it may be out of shape. It's been on there from new in 2013.







__





Standard Internal Retaining Rings | Arcon Ring
 

Arcon Ring manufactures the industry's most reliable carbon spring steel internal retaining rings to sizes ranging from .250" to 1.000" to meet your needs. They can also be custom-designed to your specifications. Visit our site to browse our internal retaining rings and request pricing today!




www.arconring.com





There's a good site with some great info. If you can measure your ring, call King Kutter to see what they charge and then check it against others. Shoot, I recently had to replace my Prince hydraulic levers and found them on Amazon for about half the cost from Prince. That said, get your ring size and then check Amazon. You never know! 😎


----------

